# New baby boys Jag and Coyo :D (Photos!)



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

My current boys Chamois and Wolf are getting old and slow, so I thought I'd get some young boys to liven up the cage. I really hope they live to at least 3 but thats probably too optimistic, and I cant stand the thought of being ratless :'(

I first got Jag on Saturday, was only planning to keep 3 rats at a time so got only him. He was weirdly relaxed by himself in the carrier on the way home, hopping around exploring the place and eating the frozen peas I gave him. Had a fun and slightly exasperating immersion/play session, where he had no problem being picked up and touched by me but wanted to go explore under the bathroom cabinet, where theres a small hole in the floor where the sink pipes go through  I blocked the gaps with towels but geez even baby rats are super persistent and actually really good at digging and pulling at towels! 
I felt bad seeing him having to sleep alone on Saturday night.. and then on Sunday he just looked so lonely and quiet, so unlike how he and his brothers looked together. I felt horrible for separating him from all his brothers, and that he was going to be alone for two weeks of quarantine so I ended up deciding to get one of his brothers too  

Im super happy with that decision, I got Coyo (but pronounced as Ca-yo) on Monday! (Im in NZ, its Tuesday now) Needless to say Jag was very excited to see his brother, got a little too excited and tried to drag Coyo into his hideout but Coyo was too busy exploring and wouldnt have any of it. He actually yelled (squeaked) at Jag for grabbing his scruff with his mouth hahaha
Jag is a mink berkshire, but Coyo is a buff/beige self I think? So far I havent been able to see any lighter fur on his belly. The shop referrred to him as champagne, but Im pretty sure champagnes have pink eyes, and Coyo is ruby-eyed. I love both of their fur, theyre so soft and pretty!
Its only been a couple of days since I got them (just one day for Cayo) and they're already coming up to greet me in their cages! But only when they arent sleepy haha 

Jag









I swear his eyes look like black pearl <3
















Cute little berkshire belly









Coyo with his baby belly
















Too pretty to be a male I think haha 

Funny how my first two rats ended up being rats with golden and silver fur, and now somehow Ive gotten myself black and white (almost) rats  I also decided to keep the animal names theme going, since I do biology ;D

Even though the babies are as cute as they are, I still love my old guys very much! They're so big, squishy and their faces are ridiculously lovable


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

They are all just adorable!! Your Jag looks almost exactly like my Gandalf!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Aww I'm so happy you were able to get his brother! They look super adorable and you took some very nice pictures of them!


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

[mnyablonski] Thank you! Jag must be Gandalf's doppelganger!! I must go stalk your photos of him 

[Kelsbels] Thank you!  Im super pleased to have gotten him too! 
They were surprisingly cooperative with the photoshoot, although Coyo is very active just sniffing everything so its almost impossible to take a perfectly non-blurry photos of his face haha


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Tam (Nov 11, 2015)

All such sweet handsome fur-babies


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you moonkissed and Tam! 

Update on the babies 
They're currently quarantined in my bedroom while the Chamois and Wolf are in the lounge (Im housesitting my parents  )
Last night I was out (the energetic kids still got free ranged) and when I came back this morning the little ones gave me kisses all over my hand 
They're doing great, they use the large Wodent wheel well during free range time that I recently got which the big boys are scared of hahaha










Also, Im starting to notice some white ticking coming through on Jag's flanks which is interesting

















They're getting plain scrambled eggs and tiny bits of wet cat food (snapper and salmon.. the rats definitely eat better than me haha) for their protein supplement


















Is it possible that Jag is actually a bad varieberk instead of a berkshire?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

D'aww keep these cute pictures coming! ^_^


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

They really are quite adorable. And those pictures are of incredible quality! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Kelsbels said:


> D'aww keep these cute pictures coming! ^_^


Haha will do! 




mis.kay said:


> They really are quite adorable. And those pictures are of incredible quality! What kind of camera do you use?


Thank you mis.kay! I use Canon EOS1100, which is one of the cheapest full DSLR camera in the Canon range  And I use lightroom to do some simple post-editing, which is how I get the photos to look nice and extra bright (its not actually that bright where the rats are  )


----------

